# 'Weedeater' (Poulon) 42" riding mower Lurches



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

just picked up this mower. prev owner bought a new machine. 3 of the 4 engine mounting bolts were missing, it was neglected. cleaned it up, downloaded the service manual, changed the oil, replaced the battery, sharpen the blades, adjusted the brake. it looks & runs great now

problem: it LURCHES when you let off the brake, unless your very carefully ease off the brake. almost impossable to do. it has a belt drive transmition. the belt looks very good. 

Any suggestions?

Thanks, --Lucky


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Does it have a Hydrostatic transmission or standard? Have you checked the condition of the drive belt?


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

As stated...


luckyvision said:


> it has a belt drive transmition. the belt looks very good.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

What is the model number for the mower and transmission, it is probably under the seat. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

luckyvision said:


> As stated...


Both gear drive and Hydrostatic drive transmissions are mostly belt driven, so that really does not clear anything up. 

I suspect you have a gear drive, since you say this happens when you let out the brake, which is usually also the clutch control. 

The drive belt or the input pulley on the transmission could be causing this, as well as an internal issue with the shift keys in transmission.


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

*mod & ser#*

Model # 130-343
Ser # 121195a 001678
mfg i.d. hd2g4e8a

thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well my assumption was wrong, according to your model number you have a Hydro static transmission. This type of drive is generally controlled by a shift lever on the side of the fender. The brake control should be released with the shift in the neutral position, then the shift lever is moved to engage the drive forward or reverse. 

If you release the brake with the shift lever in a high speed position, when the drive belt engages then you will likely have the tractor lurch forward. The brake pedal is only used for parking, emergency stops and of course has to be depressed to start the engine. All motion control as well as slowing down and stopping is controlled by the shift lever.


----------



## glyff (Sep 22, 2011)

Where did you find the service manual? I've been searching like crazy trying to find it.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

glyff said:


> Where did you find the service manual? I've been searching like crazy trying to find it.


I am not sure if this question was directed at me or not. I used the numbers you posted to look at an illustrated parts list, not a service manual.


----------



## glyff (Sep 22, 2011)

The OP said he downloaded the service manual but I can't find it anywhere. I've found the IPL but a service manual would be helpful.


----------



## mickeywright (May 17, 2016)

How can I get the part breakdown on this mower?
Thanks,Mickey


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you have the model number, you can probably find a breakdown by just googling the number. With that info you can also find manuals and parts lists at the Poulan / Weedeater website.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If a hydro lurches, it's usually from either air in the system - low oil level or sucking air in somewhere, or scored swash plate in the hydro.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

paulr44 said:


> If a hydro lurches, it's usually from either air in the system - low oil level or sucking air in somewhere, or scored swash plate in the hydro.


Paul, this thread is several years old. My response was for Mickey, who resurrected this thread with his post. He was looking for an IPL for a riding mower like the one the op has, at least I think that's what they were looking for.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Long day, didn't notice. Can't understand why people don't start new threads unless is directly related and recent.


----------

